# Idea For The True Modder



## Hein510 (21/2/14)

So you get a ecig with a bluetooth speaker! Nice concept!

Why dont they rather target the modder that wants to know whats going on in his rig? 

Million dollar idea time! 

How about a bluetooth unit that screws in between your mod and your atomizer, nothing fancy, maybe in stainless, no screens or anything!

But when you connect it to your phone and running a resource like app, you will see exact watts, volts, amps, ohms etc while using your unit! 

Look at your phone and take a vape and see if theres voltage drops, keep track of your coils ohms to see when its going!

What do you guys think?



Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Riaz (21/2/14)

im sure at the rate ecigs are going it wont be long before such a device becomes available.


----------



## ET (21/2/14)

don't think you can do it as an addon unit, but would be awesome to see newer mods coming out with bluetooth functionality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (1/3/14)

That would be something that i would love . One reason why i like the evic so much is all the electronics etc


----------



## JB1987 (1/3/14)

That's a great idea, all the benefits of a mech but with some nice performance feedback. You'll be able to fine tune your build to perfection.


Sent from the TARDIS


----------

